

Israel approves Intel's $6 billion investment in chip plant - dkkn
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/09/22/us-israel-intel-plant-idUSKCN0HH1F720140922

======
dkkn
More about Intel in Israel (2012): [http://www.zdnet.com/israel-inside-a-
history-of-intels-r-and...](http://www.zdnet.com/israel-inside-a-history-of-
intels-r-and-d-in-israel-7000003122/)

AMD is also doing some R&D in Israel:
[http://www.itproportal.com/2011/06/02/amd-launches-
israeli-r...](http://www.itproportal.com/2011/06/02/amd-launches-israeli-rd-
center-hints-closer-arm-partnership/)

------
tytytytyty
cool, now intel can be like IBM during the holocaust and pretend they had no
idea what they were supporting decades after the fact.

